# Pumptrack und dirt spots 2020 OWL



## DONECAN (22. Dezember 2020)

Hier soll's wie der Name schon sagt um pumptracks und dirt locations in OWL gehen..am besten mit ner kleinen Wegbeschreibung oder ggF. Adresse.
Das die meisten davon ziemlich schlecht gemacht oder desolat sind soll erstmal keine Rolle spielen.
-Und bitte nur Fakten, keine Diskussionen.
-Aktuell existieren sollten die spots natürlich auch.
-Bitte nur öffentliche bzw. "legale" Strecken.


----------



## DONECAN (22. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DONECAN (22. Dezember 2020)

Borchen, Unter der Burg/ gegenüber dem TSG ev.


----------



## DONECAN (22. Dezember 2020)

In Bielefeld Schildesche im Bultkamp Park..der lohnt aber höchstens für Kleinkinder..


----------



## DONECAN (22. Dezember 2020)

Am Skatepark in Bad Lippspringe (nahe der Heimatstrasse)
Vom Zustand etc. auch eher solala..


----------



## LeoJohnson (22. Dezember 2020)

Büren hat einen frischen in den Almeauen.
Ist allerdings noch nicht wirklich verdichtet. 
Google überlasse ich dir.


----------



## Any0ng (26. Juli 2021)

Pumptrack Rahden









						Pumptrack Rahden · Freiherr-vom-Stein-Straße 3, 32369 Rahden
					

★★★★★ · Spielplatz




					goo.gl
				




Ist wohl brandneu, war aber selbst noch nicht dort.


----------



## LeoJohnson (4. November 2021)

Kein pumptrack bzw eine dirtline (soll aber wohl teils noch kommen), trotzdem mal hier rein:
Bad Wünnenberg hat die flow/jump line offen. 
Nähe Kurpark/Paddelteich


----------

